# 2012 Kountze Walleye Open



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Everyone,


Just scheduled this years Walleye Tournament on Berlin at Les's Bait Shop. The Date is June 16,2012. Just a little bit of info about this tournament for thoes who have not fished it before. I started this tournament 4 years ago as a fundraiser for the Louisville Kids Fishing Derby. This kids fishing derby hosts more than 50 kids twice a year. Over the years I have met alot of great anglers that have helped us keep this event going for the young anglers. We appreciate everyone who fishes this event. For 2012 we have dropped the Entry Fee to $50 per team due to rising gas prices. We want to keep it affordable and fun. I have attached the Entry form to this post so it can be printed as needed. Hope to see everybody back this year!!

Any questions, you can reach the Tournament Director(Jim Jones) anytime at 216-233-1281.

thanks
Jim


----------



## stano (Apr 24, 2007)

My dad and I will most likely be in this. Sounds fun with a reasonable entry fee all while benefiting a great cause. Great tournament to get a hardcore day of inland walleye fishing in!


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Stano,

Good to hear you will be joining us for the tournament. It's always a good time. I am curious to see if that many people have looked at the flier sense yesterday. It said 308....... Seems like a lot for such a short time. Not complaining one bit. We never had a full field, close but not full.

Jim


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cant get the link to open. ???


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry BigDaddy300 not sure what the deal with the link is. I will see if I can get it fixed ASAP. Let me know if it doesnt work for anybody else.

Jim


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

pdf. file opened ok for me.
You need to have Adobe reader installed on your computer.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I am glad its working now. Thanks everyone.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I still can't get it to open. I have Adobe.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I will Try to upload it again and see if that fixes the issue. Let me know if it works everyone. Thanks


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Seems to be working fine now..


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Jim. I got it to open on my desktop. Circled the date on my calendar also


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Glad you were able to get it open. We will see you at the ramp. Thanks!!


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greeting Everyone,

Just got back from vacation and had a couple checks the mail for the Walleye Open. Hope the fishing will be good in June. Any questions, send me a PM.

Thanks 
Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Everyone,


We are a couple weeks away from the 2012 Kountze Walleye Open and wanted to post a reminder that the deadline for mailing your entry form is fast approaching. Hope everybody had a good holiday weekend.

Jim


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

how many people have entered so far?


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have 2 mailed entries so far. We have a lot of anglers just pay at the ramp the morning of the tournament.


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Hope you dont have two tournaments on the same day like you did last year.Or will the kids loose out again.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I only host one tournament a year. I don't recall scheduling our Walleye tournament when another walleye tournament was taking place in the area,I could be wrong. It's a lot of work/research to pick a date that is open with all the tournaments that are scheduled. We try manage the best we can.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just a update, we now have 5 paid entries in. I got some calls yesterday to see if it was ok to mail in entries on Saturday? Yes that is fine.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just a update everyone, We have 7 paid entries in and had 8 or so phone calls from anglers who just want to pay at the ramp. Hope to have a good turnout next weekend.....Thanks everyone

Jim


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Looking foward to this. Sounds like a good time and for a great cause.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Good to hear Mike, we will see you at the ramp.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just sending out a final reminder that the 2012 Kountze Walleye Open is this weekend at Berlin. Still taking Entries at the ramp that morning. Should have close to 20 boats if everybody that said they were coming show up. See you Saturday.

Jim


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll be there in the morning what are the tournament times?


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Livewell checks start at 5:30, we launch at 7. Tournament time is 7-3pm. Going to be a warm one!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Had a great time Jim. Even though I didn't get "in the money", at least friends of mine won it. Good time! Was a beautiful day to be out....plenty hot enough and enough wind to keep you semi cooled off.


----------

